# What Are Some Good Cases?



## Xolias (May 1, 2005)

So I've been thinking about getting an Aspire X-Navigator Aluminum case for my new build, but I really don't want to bother with the useless 500W PSU that comes bundled with this case on Newegg, so I was wondering if any place sells them with no power supply.

If not, than what's a good Case to consider?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Take a good look at the Antec Sonata II. It is a great case with a nice power supply (450 Antec) that works well.


----------



## Xolias (May 1, 2005)

Is the Thermaltake Shark any good? I don't like that it has no Temp LED, but I can get over it. Other than that, I like the way that Sonata looks, but I hate that they all come with PSUs, I'm getting a Neopower 480 PSU, so I don't need a built in PSU at all.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

If you prefer a conservative looking case this Lian-Li
would be hard to beat. Liani-Li, arguably the best cases in the industry.

Another in that same vein is Cooler Master Praetorian 
Regards,
JF


----------



## zapman2003 (Aug 11, 2005)

the thermaltake shark is an alright case, but it doesn't have great airflow. I am running a 3.4ghz prescott processor and it runs rather hot due to not that much airflow. So its really up to you. Other than that I really like it, the removable motherboard tray is ultra handy.


----------



## knighty (Aug 18, 2005)

i jsut brought the Xg Viper (http://www.caseclosed.co.uk/xg_viper.htm), good features and comes with 500W PSU (Y), also has front panel with power light, time your system has been on, the viper logo and the tempurate of whereever you want to put the probe 

also it lights up real nice (Y),


----------



## speed_arrow (Aug 18, 2005)

*Viper*

WILL, THE NEW XG VIPER 2 IS COMING OUT, IF YOU WANT A GOOD GAMING CASE THAT YOU CAN CARRY ARROUND, I SUGGEST YOU GO GET AN LIGHT ONE (ALUNIUM) THE XG'S DRAGON IS PRETTY GOOD.









ALSO YOU CAN GET IT FOR FREE, IF YOU LUCKY ENOUGH :grin: 

:laugh: www.xgbox.com <---here


----------



## Angrybear (Mar 5, 2005)

Well, for cases, definetly pay a bit more money for a higher quality case. I bought mine for $50 and it came with a 500W powersupply (you can actually bend parts of the case with your hands no problem). The cases that I think look good are the Antec P180 and Coolermaster Wavemaster


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

I'd go with the Antec P180 as well, IMHO the best case available right now. It won't be long before the excellent design principles will be copied, but the attention to detail is unmatched. Check out this from the guys who had Antec's ear during design.


----------



## bill gisse (Aug 17, 2005)

LIANI-LI PC-60 Plus is my choice. Plan to use it when I build.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i want to use the xq-pack from aspire(http://www.xcase.co.uk/acatalog/X-QPACK-AL-3_250.jpg), really small and looks really cool
i will build the next comp next year in spring and plan to hook the case up with a small xbox or ps2 lcd travel screen(50$) to pop on the top and have a little portable "cube"


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I have been using the Antec P160 for about a year and quite pleased with it. The HDD bays are positioned the best for easy removal.

http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=81600
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811129141


----------



## Rimus (Sep 8, 2005)

get a LianLi like I did - It's fully alluminnium - It's quiet and cools good - the best case money can buy

Coolermaster also might be a good choice if you're on a budget

-----------------------------------------------------------------










Do not under any circumstances get these plastic pieces of crap

-----------------------------------------------------------------

and remember - the case Is a VERY important part of your pc - componets will come and go - the case will remain

Rimus


----------



## bnm81002 (Apr 11, 2005)

this is the case I'll be purchasing for my computer build :sayyes: 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811119085


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

its an awsom case. i hav it, and it rox. on the navigator, wiring is annoying but it looks awsome. get it XD. if you do, u hav to put in the power led backwords from everything else. dunno y


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

opps sry yea i hav the navigator. it lites up the entire room so thats kool..also it has 5 fans and 2 psu fans. looks awsom.which color r u getting?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Lian-Li make the absolute best cases....they can be a bit expensive, the Antec Sonata II is an excellent case, quiet and comes with a decent 450W psu. Normally the psu that comes with most cases is worthy of the trash can but the Antec unit is ok. Silverstone also makes rather quality units as well....it boils down to a factor of what features your looking for and what budget you have, but if you stick to reputable mfg's like I listed you'll more likely to be peased.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

*a VERY nice case.*

Thermaltake Kandalf BWS9000.

Big and heavy, but sturdey and VERY good airflow!

Beware of Lian-Li cases if your mobo has a fanless heat pipe system! Inverted mountings can cause the system to not function efficiently and you'll have high temps!


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

From all the reports I've read, the "semi-btx" or inverted cases offer improved airflow and good cooling, I'd like to see the link that shows other than that....for my own edification, the Lian-Li inverted cases get excellent reviews as does the revised Antec Sonata II


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

twajetmech said:


> From all the reports I've read, the "semi-btx" or inverted cases offer improved airflow and good cooling, I'd like to see the link that shows other than that....for my own edification, the Lian-Li inverted cases get excellent reviews as does the revised Antec Sonata II


I didn't say the case doesn't have good airflow, I said Heat pipe passive cooling systems inverted will have issues. The cases are great, no doubt about it, but check out any forum where you can read about inverted passive heat pipe systems....I dare you! j/king! It's all good fun to me!


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

LOL ! sorry...you are right on that of course.


----------



## ZDarryl (Dec 13, 2005)

I would suggest any of these:

COOLER MASTER Praetorian 730 RC-730-SSN1 $145

 NZXT Lexa no PSU  $129

 NZXT Lexa w/ PSU  $179

I have a Lian Li case, and love it, just wish it had a side fan to blow cool air right onto the CPU....


----------

